# EA SPORTS CRICKET 07 FREEZING



## dinoy97 (May 3, 2013)

Ea Sports Cricket 07 Freezes In The Middle Of The Game


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your system specs and temperatures.


----------



## dinoy97 (May 3, 2013)

Operating System
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Pentium 4
Prescott 90nm Technology
RAM
1.00GB DDR @ 166MHz (2.5-3-3-7)
Motherboard
Intel Corporation D845GVSR (X1)
Graphics
SyncMaster ([email protected])
Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (Intel)
Hard Drives
149GB Western Digital WDC WD1600AAJB-00J3A0 (ATA)	37 °C
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S222A
Audio
Realtek AC'97 Audio


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you get any lag or artifacts before the game crashes?

Does it crash back to the desktop and allow you to carry on with other things, or does the computer become completely unresponsive and the image on the screen freezes while you're playing?

Were those readings taken at idle or while running the game fullscreen?

You've only given the hard drive temperature of 37C (which is quite high but not dangerous). Please post the full list of temperatures from BIOS and while running Cricket 07.

Do any other games or programs crash? If they do, are you heavily multitasking with your 1gb RAM?


----------



## dinoy97 (May 3, 2013)

All my games crashes while playing and the computer becomes completely unresponsive and the image on the screen freezes while playing.No lag or artifacts are seen before the game crashes


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post the full list of temperatures from BIOS and while running Cricket 07.


----------



## dinoy97 (May 3, 2013)

"The Ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality. The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to report this failure to Microsoft."


----------

